# Home made knock off coconut bars like Oskri help.



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Has anyone made bars at home like the Oskri coconut bars? I got the plain ones down w/just unsweetened coconut and brown rice syrup. I decided to try to make fruity ones by using up some of my home made jam (I know, not as healthy but using up what I've got and thinking ahead about my gift basket making). I used dark sweet cherry jam and coconut. Not sticky enough. So I added some brown rice syrup. Much better, but still a bit crumbly. I'm sure I can add some more brown rice syrup to make them more sticky next time.

Has anyone ever made any other similar type bars? Sesame bars maybe? How did you make them?


----------



## onewisemnky (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been looking for a recipe for the Oskri bars as well. What ratio of coconut to rice syrup worked for you? I was thinking of adding some all natural berry flavoring to make the "strawberry" flavored ones. I never thought to use Jam. =) Experimenting seems to be our only alternative since I haven't found any other recipes on the net. I will try to make them with the flavoring and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

I never actually figured out the ratio. I slightly heated the coconut and the syrup and then just kneaded it all together until it felt right and would stick together. Seems to work much better if you warm them.


----------

